# Reconocer un diodo por su código de colores ?



## Gjalken (Nov 26, 2007)

Disculpen por la pregunta, pero no logro identificar el diodo, adjunto imagen a ver si es que me pueden ayudar.
desde ya muchas Gracias

Gjalken

PD: hay un opto que no me cuadra con las hojas de datos que he encontrado.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 26, 2007)

Hola. puede que este link te ayude.

saludos-

http://www.ucm.es/información/electron/laboratorio/componentes/codigos/proelect.htm


Juan Jose


----------



## Gjalken (Nov 28, 2007)

Muchas Gracias Juan Jose, creo que lo identifique, asumo que es un 1N916, pero me falta identificar el opto


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 25, 2012)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. uede ue este lin t ayude.
> 
> saludos-
> 
> ...



El LINK no funciona, puedes actualizarlo?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2012)

El hilo es del 2007... estará complicado


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2012)

*Una tabla de colores de diodos*




*Color	 	Letra-Sufijo
Negro..............0.....................-
Marrón.............1....................A
Rojo.................2....................B
Naranja............3....................C
Amarillo............4....................D
Verde................5.....................E
Azul.................6.....................F
Violeta..............7......................G
Gris..................8......................H
Blanco..............9.......................J
Plata................-.......................-
Oro..................-.......................-
Ninguno............-.......................-**

Ejemplos empleando la tabla de colores: 
Diodo Superior = 1N64E 
Diodo Medio= 1N452G 
Diodos Inferior = 1N4762*​


----------



## fernandob (Ago 25, 2012)

mira vos, no tenia idea de que habia diodos con ese codigo y eso que hace unos años estoy en electronica.

para mi eso es un diodo en epoca de carnaval o una resistencia travesti.

que variedad de cosas que  hay , la pucha.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 25, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> mira vos, no tenia idea de que habia diodos con ese codigo y eso que hace unos años estoy en electronica.
> 
> para mi eso es un diodo en epoca de carnaval o una resistencia travesti.
> 
> que variedad de cosas que  hay , la pucha.



para mi eso es un diodo en epoca de carnaval o una resistencia travesti.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2012)

ya ase años que no veo de esos diodos¡¡


----------



## alaso13 (Nov 30, 2012)

hola a todos! tengo un problemilla creo que bastante basico....
he pedido por internet un pack en el que vienen bastantes modelos de diodos. el problema esque necesito un diodo zener pero nose identificarlo por el nombre, y nose si alguno lo es. pongo la lista de modelos aver si alguien me puede echar una mano.
	1N4001 Rectifier diodes
 	1N4004 Rectifier diodes
 	1N5399 Rectifier diode
 	1N4007 Rectifier diodes
 	1N4148 Fast switching diodes
 	1N5408 Rectifier diodes
 	1N5819 Schottky barrier diodes
 	1N5822 Schottky barrier diodes
 	FR107 Fast recovery diodes
 	FR104 Fast recovery diodes
 	FR207 Fast recovery diodes
decir que lo pedi antes de necesitar justo el zener y con intencion de hacer bastantes cosas DIY por eso pedi el pack......


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 30, 2012)

Usa http://www.datasheetcatalog.com es la biblia de cualquier electrónico aunque sea principiante.

Pon la referencia del diodo ( o de cualquier componente del que tengas curiosidad ) y podrás descargar el datasheet ( Hoja de características) del fabricante.
Si esa es la lista de lo que comprastes, lamento decirte que no hay ningún Zener .

Ademas de que voltaje lo necesitabas?
Lo mejor para estos casos de poca cosa es comprar en Ebay o Tayda electronics muy barato, buena calidad y low costes de envio


----------



## Lamas (Mar 26, 2014)

Estimados:  tengo una placa que tiene 6 diodos similares al de la foto (D60). Uno de ellos esta en corto.  Busque y encontre que puede ser un Schottky de 40 voltios, 1 amperio (BYM13-40).  Por favor Alguien me puede indicar si estoy en lo correcto.  Las dos franjas parecen ser de color naranja.  La placa es una controladora de un cortador de plasma Cutmaster 39

gracias


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 26, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Una tabla de colores de diodos*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78708
> ...



Hombre si aplicamos la tabla que nos facilito Fogonazo, seria un 1N3C.

Diodo que no conozco. 

El que tu dices (BYM13-40) tiene toda la pinta, si dispones de ellos pónselo sin miedo.
Luego chequea si ese corto en el diodo no ha dañado la circuiteria a la que estaba conectado.


----------



## Lamas (Mar 26, 2014)

si, gracias Lolo2n3055.  habia visto la tabla pero ese diodo no lo encuentro al buscarlo en diferentes paginas.  Te comento que ya cambie varias piezas, incluyendo algunos IGBT y y unas cuantas R SMD.  Por ahora lo que encuentro es ese diodo en corto y queria reemplazarlo.  No tengo los de repuesto de modo que los buscare. 

saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 26, 2014)

Aki los tienes:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/10x-SMD-BYM1.../271261516087?pt=Bauteile&hash=item3f28724137

Por 2.54€


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola lorenzo, es un diodo zener... 



Lamas dijo:


> si, gracias Lolo2n3055. _ habia visto la tabla pero ese diodo no lo encuentro al buscarlo en diferentes paginas._  Te comento que ya cambie varias piezas, incluyendo algunos IGBT y y unas cuantas R SMD.  Por ahora lo que encuentro es ese diodo en corto y queria reemplazarlo.  No tengo los de repuesto de modo que los buscare.
> 
> saludos



esa tabla es vieja ya no se usa a menos que trabajes en electrónica vieja.

Por ejemplo a mi me sirve  pero a vos no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 por que lo tuyo es *un zener de 33V *

Diodos-zener-con-franjas-de-color

saludos y éxitos en tu reparación.

posdata: para mayor información lee por acá >>> wiki


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 27, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola lorenzo, es un diodo zener...
> 
> esa tabla es vieja ya no se usa a menos que trabajes en electrónica vieja.
> 
> Por ejemplo a mi me sirve  pero a vos no por que lo tuyo es *un zener de 33V *



Si tu usas esa tabla, en la cual no viene ese Zener, ¿como puedes saber que es un zener?

Si tan seguro estas de que es un zener ¿de que modelo se trata?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quizas no me he expresado bien.
Quería que compartieses con nosotros el Datasheet del Diodo zener, SMD con dos franjas naranjas del que haces referencia.

Porque me parece asombroso la facilidad con la que has identificado  ese componente sin usar ninguna tabla con código de colores.

¿Como los has identificado?


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 28, 2014)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codificación_de_colores
http://www.ecured.cu/index.php/Códigos_normalizados_de_designación

Un diodo con 2 bandas naraja naranja y solo eso y ademas otros codigos no dan parte posible.... pues solo puede referirse a un zener de 33V... no hay otra explicacion


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 28, 2014)

Si miras los enlaces que deje hay *datasheet* donde están las series de los zener con color, código de letra y característica (tabla de SMD) y tercero y ultimo es que después de desarmar mas de mil placa aprendes a detectar componentes y se que ese es un zener 



saludos


----------



## Lamas (Mar 28, 2014)

Estimados:  agradezco vuestro esfuerzo por identificar el diodo.  Les comento que como la placa tiene 6 diodos iguales, pense que no podia ser un zener, de modo que segui buscando y encontre una pagina con informacion que me parece convincente.  adjunto la info.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 28, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Numero uno no me llames tio (no soy ni tu conocido ni tu amigo)
> 
> saludos



Es que soy de Cadiz phicha.......jajaja, un poco de respeto por favor con nuestra cultura.

Bueno bueno.............. que carácter......... 

Tan solo preguntaba. ............





Lamas dijo:


> Estimados:  agradezco vuestro esfuerzo por identificar el diodo.  Les comento que como la placa tiene 6 diodos iguales, pense que no podia ser un zener, de modo que segui buscando y encontre una pagina con informacion que me parece convincente.  adjunto la info.



A pesar de no haber desarmado miles de placas.................. tan solo cientos.
Y que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras:
http://www.tme.eu/en/details/bym13-40/smd-universal-diodes/#

Lo que pidio LAMAS: Ver el archivo adjunto 107410

Yo estoy contigo y opino igual, que es un diodo rápido, sobre todo viendo ese datasheet.


¿Pudistes encontrar los repuestos?

Se me ocurre que para salir de dudas, desueldes un diodo de esos que tu dices que están bien y lo conectes a este circuito:






Así sabras si es Zener o no

También:

A que tension esta alimentada esa placa?

Si esta alimentada a 5V o 12V ( lo típico en estas placas ) no tendría sentido un Zener de 33V


----------



## Lamas (Mar 28, 2014)

Bueno, tengo que importarlos ya que no los consigo  localmente.  Pensaba probar el fin de semana con un diodo con terminales, con caracteristicas similares ya que esos si los consigo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 28, 2014)

Lamas dijo:


> Estimados:  agradezco vuestro esfuerzo por identificar el diodo.  Les comento que como la placa tiene 6 diodos iguales, pense que no podia ser un zener, de modo que segui buscando y encontre una pagina con informacion que me parece convincente.  adjunto la info.



suena muy razonable *lamas* muy buena deducción 

 puede que sea el *SGL41-40 *y D1 sea un zener (diodo que esta arriba) pero mientra no lo midas no lo compres

​
posdata: en caso de que te llame la duda:_ Podes colocar 4 diodos 1N4007 (puente rectificador) con dos resistencia de 1 mega en serie y de la etapa media coloca el diodo si el avalancha cae a una tensión de 40 es un zener si no pasa nada o sea mide 150Vcc es un diodo rápido.. de sea así sabrás que diodo. Es lo que paso con componente de esta linea


----------



## Brunlab (Mar 29, 2014)

Como bien dice *LOLO2N3055* tiene toda la pinta de ser un (BYM13-40) nada mas hay que ver el datasheet para darse cuenta de que es el mismo modelo, son idénticos y coinciden los colores.

 Estupenda esta idea :


lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Se me ocurre que para salir de dudas, desueldes un diodo de esos que tu dices que están bien y lo conectes a este circuito:
> http://dc171.4shared.com/img/JEY3objr/s3/1258dd0ef90/MEDIDOR_DE_DIODOS_ZENER.jpg
> 
> Así sabrás si es Zener o no
> ...


----------



## tidus (Abr 29, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Una tabla de colores de diodos*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78708
> ...




hola me puedes decir que modelo de diodo es este


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2015)

Se trata del 1N4148


----------



## paulixcr (Abr 29, 2015)

Puede ser un 4448 o 4748 o 4148!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 29, 2015)

paulixcr dijo:


> Puede ser un 4448 o 4748 o 4148!



naaaa es el *1N4148*


----------



## tidus (Abr 29, 2015)

muchas gracias... ya me imaginaba que era el 1n4148 pero quería estar seguro...


----------



## paulixcr (Abr 29, 2015)

Ojo los 4448 son idénticos...pero al final hacen los mismo


----------



## tidus (May 1, 2015)

mirando de nuevo el diodo tiene una H del otro lado del 48, esto cambia algo?


----------



## palurdo (May 1, 2015)

Eso lo cambia todo!!! Es un diodo H48, que viene a ser un 1N4148 de la marca Hitachi o de alguna marca china que piratea a Hitachi.


----------



## tidus (May 1, 2015)

palurdo dijo:


> Eso lo cambia todo!!! Es un diodo H48, que viene a ser un 1N4148 de la marca Hitachi o de alguna marca china que piratea a Hitachi.



eso quiere decir que la H confirma que es un 1N4148?


----------



## palurdo (May 1, 2015)

Si, y además es muy común, se encuentra en muchísimos aparatos (el 4148 de Hitachi o H48), busca su dataheet y veras como el código es ese.


----------



## tidus (May 2, 2015)

palurdo dijo:


> Si, y además es muy común, se encuentra en muchísimos aparatos (el 4148 de Hitachi o H48), busca su dataheet y veras como el código es ese.



tienes razon busque el datasheet por hitachi y si esta el codigo... gracias


----------



## tidus (May 25, 2015)

buenas, tengo un diodo de 5.1v pero quiero saber que modelo es, el diodo tiene estas letras escritas: "5V1" "S" "T2X" espero y sepan cual es...gracias


----------



## Tincho22 (May 14, 2021)

Hola ¿alguien tiene idea del valor de este diodo zener? Es de un motor de casetera años 80, debe estar cercano a los 12v supongo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2021)

Mejor conseguí el service manual....aún no conozco a nadie que adivine el valor de esos zener y menos si está partido.


----------



## phavlo (May 14, 2021)

Seguro es un zener ? 
En el PCB está marcado como zener ? 
Parece ser un diodo de señal, algo similar a el archi re conocido 1N4148.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 15, 2021)

He visto zener con una banda amarilla, otros con banda azul, verde.. Y no tenía nada que ver el color con el valor.
Habría que preguntarle al fabricante qué criterio sigue a la hora de marcarlos.

Así mismo también he visto diodos 1N4148 con solo una banda amarilla, juegan con nosotros al despiste.


----------



## phavlo (May 15, 2021)

Exacto! Foto de los 1N4148 tradicionales y los de la Línea Amarilla.
Son prácticamente la mitad del tamaño normal.


----------



## Tincho22 (May 15, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Seguro es un zener ?
> En el PCB está marcado como zener ?
> Parece ser un diodo de señal, algo similar a el archi re conocido 1N4148.


No estoy seguro que sea zener, el PCB no tiene grafica alguna.
De aspecto me pareció un zener, lo único distintivo es esa franja amarilla
Al motor le falta la chapa trasera donde supongo diría el modelo del motor como para buscar información.


----------



## phavlo (May 15, 2021)

Si está en paralelo al motor, seguro es el diodo volante/ de protección.


----------



## Tincho22 (May 15, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Si está en paralelo al motor, seguro es el diodo volante/ de protección.


El ánodo va al potenciómetro y el cátodo a la segunda pata del AN6652. Está en corto
¿Será un simple 1N4148? Hagan sus apuestas...


----------



## J2C (May 15, 2021)

.

@Tincho22 la próxima vez que preguntes algo debes poner toda la información que tengas, hasta subir las fotos como la que subiste a lo ultimo y una del lado de las soldaduras, también en este caso la datasheet del integrado (que adjunto)

Si lo hubieses hecho de esa manera ayer antes del mediodía habrías tenido la respuesta. Ten presente estos comentarios para tu proxima vez.


Posiblemente sea un 1N4148 dado que el *Circuito Típico de Aplicación* mostrado en la página 4 de la datasheet no utiliza ningún diodo.

​


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## phavlo (May 16, 2021)

Así: 


O así:


----------



## Tincho22 (May 16, 2021)

Muchas Gracias @J2C .

Disculpas, no quería “contaminar” con exceso de información o con información superflua, pensé que con la foto del diodo era suficiente, ya veo que no.

El diagrama típico del motor lo había visto pero no me pareció tan parecido al circuito de mi motor y como no llevaba diodo ni se me ocurrió agregarlo.

Acá agrego la parte de los contactos en espejo para que se entienda mejor el circuito. No se dibujar diagramas.

No me peguen soy novato.
Mañana le compro el 1N4148 y pruebo. El problema que tiene es que andaba muy lento, aun a máxima potencia de regulación del potenciómetro. Espero esto lo solucione, aunque lo dudo, pensé que era un zener y quizás poniéndole uno de más voltaje podría andar más rápido, pero me temo que no, que el que regula es el AN6652. Quizás con alguna resistencia de menor impedancia logre acelerarlo, no sé. El diodo lo tengo que cambiar de todos modos ya que está en corto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 16, 2021)

Pregunta.. ¿qué modelo y marca es la pletina (casetera)?

No sé si es efecto de sombras, defecto de la imagen o rotura..... Revisa las patillas del circuito integrado, que parece están con fisura las pistas y si es así se queda falseando la conexión de la patilla dos y la masa del condensador de filtro de salida (que se toma de la pista de la patilla tres del Ic.).


----------



## Tincho22 (May 16, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pregunta.. ¿qué modelo y marca es la pletina (casetera)?
> 
> No sé si es efecto de sombras, defecto de la imagen o rotura..... Revisa las patillas del circuito integrado, que parece están con fisura las pistas y si es así se queda falseando la conexión de la patilla dos y la masa del condensador de filtro de salida (que se toma de la pista de la patilla tres del Ic.).


Se ve mal la imagen pero las patillas del Ic están bien, lo único que está mal es: (en medio del diodo) la pista del positivo que se voló, por eso está tomado de otra parte (de la resistencia verde). Pero todo lo demas está ok.

El equipo es un jvc cd-1920


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 16, 2021)

Tincho22 dijo:


> tomado de otra parte (de la resistencia verde


Te corrijo, es una bobina. 
Mañana veo si hay esquema.


----------



## switchxxi (May 17, 2021)

No son los mismos valores de resistencias pero el esquema concuerda.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 17, 2021)

Por aquí encontré uno similar.


----------



## Tincho22 (May 17, 2021)

@switchxxi / @Pinchavalvulas muchas gracias! me voy algo más desasnado.

Cuando tenga tiempo le cambio el diodo y comento como me fue.
Gracias.


----------

